# internet conection cect p168 mobile phone



## sam58 (Apr 11, 2008)

have purchased cect p168 mobile phone from china , have worked out how to set up , caller id for the uk , but i am having problems on how or were to find information on how to set up internet , what i am looking for is , help or were i can get information on ,setting up internet for cect p168 mobile phone for orange network in the uk , many thanks


----------



## Goers (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello all. I too have a very nice CECT A705 (or A706?) CN cellphone and do not know how to set up for WAP/GPRS/internet. If anyone can offer suggestions that would be great. I would then share this info with Vodafone Tech, so they can enter this info in their database for other CECT users. Many thanks.


----------

